# This is a recipe I stole from Brewersfriend



## bradsbrew (30/12/15)

This is an example of how you can use brewers friend and probably other recipes 

View attachment ChocolateVanillaPorter.htm


----------



## Ronwales (14/8/18)

bradsbrew said:


> This is an example of how you can use brewers friend and probably other recipes
> 
> View attachment 85825


Was it any good?


----------



## Schikitar (15/8/18)

Not entirely sure what the point of your post is but I would think most people are aware of BrewersFriend and how to get recipes out of it..?? You can even copy, scale and convert (to metric) without even having a subscription. I have a sub just because I've got about 30 recipes so far in my DB, I prefer BF over BeerSmith but mainly because my needs are simple and I can access my recipes on any device anywhere I have an internet connection..

By all means, if you find a recipe and it's amazeballs then please share and followup with brewing/tasting notes..


----------

